# Any experience with this breeder?



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone,


I found a thread here about Marji Valentine but it was from 3 years ago! http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...marji+valentine

Has anyone had any recent experience with her?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Marji is great! I spoken with her when I was looking for a puppy and she was wonderful! Marji is just a sweet elderly lady and deff. loves her malts. She checked up with me everyday then. I remember I had to explain to her how to send pictures on her new iphone to my email address.  She is a breeder but she doesn't advertise and another person her in Northern VA shows her dogs. Some breeders in my area may know her, like Chantilly Lace Maltese, Shari's Maltese, Shenandoah Maltese, ect.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 11 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760816


> Marji is great! I spoken with her when I was looking for a puppy and she was wonderful! Marji is just a sweet elderly lady and deff. loves her malts. She checked up with me everyday then. I remember I had to explain to her how to send pictures on her new iphone to my email address.  She is a breeder but she doesn't advertise and another person her in Northern VA shows her dogs. Some breeders in my area may know her, like Chantilly Lace Maltese, Shari's Maltese, Shenandoah Maltese, ect.[/B]


That's great to know! Did she end up sending you the pictures and if she did, were the beautiful?
Also, was there any specific reason why you didn't end up getting a puppy from her?
Sorry for all the questions  , I just want to know as much as I can before I decide to get a pup from her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

The puppy wasn't available at the time then, I wouldv'e had to wait a couple weeks, and I don't like waiting. LOL Back then I was in contact with other top breeders like Bonnie Palmer and Sheila Meyers because they had some puppies available as well. Marji was great but her puppies didn't have the exact "look" I was looking for in my next puppy. I was looking for a baby doll look with BIG black eyes, shorter muzzles and at the smaller end of the malt standard. Not that Marji's puppy wasn't adorable or beautiful, just not what I was looking for at the time. Yup, I was just picky LOL 
Then Cindy of Silkess Maltese put Gigi up one weekend and snatched her the second I saw her and Gigi is everything I was looking for in a maltese


----------

